# Saturday night eyes



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Not been a typical November for numbers for me this fall. The ones that are biting are good ones. Only caught 4 last night. All released!


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Nice saugeye


----------



## cane pole (Nov 27, 2011)

Man that's a good one!!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Great looking fish! Im still looking for that big momma this season. Plenty of 21-23" ers just not bigger yet... had my shot once last week but failed....

Good job!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome job!!!


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Great looking fish! Im still looking for that big momma this season. Plenty of 21-23" ers just not bigger yet... had my shot once last week but failed....
> 
> Good job!!!


It's still early! You have all winter. I normally get the biggest of the year in January and February


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Good ones. At least your into some real nice eyes. My last few times out have been more or less dink city. Still early yet like you said.


----------



## Sampy67 (Oct 24, 2008)

Good job!


----------

